# Superlight AEST platform pedals



## powderturns (Jun 19, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience with these pedals from AEST? I know people have used their pulleys in derailleurs, but no luck finding reviews of their pedals. They make smaller less capable looking pedals, but these look to have enough pins and a large enough platform that they should be acceptable.

Anyway, they are super light, cheap and have a large enough platform to be considered an option for most people.

92mm x 90mm x 16mm
280g for a Ti axle pedal. 
$80ish

AEST Bike MTB BMX Platform Flat Pedals CNC Titanium Spindle TI Axle Blue | eBay


----------



## sand wedge (Sep 24, 2012)

I have a set and ordered a second. Light and cheap, full bearings and spins forever. 

I have them on my xc and cannot imagine they would hold up on my Slayer as the aluminum is soft. One rock stike and I think they would be done however, for the price I won them at, I could not be happier.

They only weigh 280 grams as advertised.


----------



## powderturns (Jun 19, 2007)

can I ask what bike/trails you're riding and weight? I'm thinking of these for my lady friend, and she's a relatively paltry 120# and pretty light on the bike... would go on a women's giant reign... seems like it should be fine...

i figured it might be a toss up between potentially breaking the ti axle vs the minimalist pedal body...

thanks.


----------



## sand wedge (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm a little over 170lbs geared up but have not had any time on the trails with these pedals yet. Mainly training on the road with my Element MSL at this point so I can't tell you about the durability of the axles although breaking the axles has never even entered my mind. 

I won the pictured ones from eBay for $45 shipped and the blues ones for a steal at $36 shipped.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

powderturns, how's the platform width? You can check out other lightweight platforms in the thread see my signature.


----------



## powderturns (Jun 19, 2007)

they are a tad smaller than some other plats out there, but probably not a deal breaker for most people. should work for the GF and I may give them a go as well...
dimensions are: 92mm x 90mm x 16mm

and actually I just got word that XPEDO released the spry pedals yesterday, so I'm probably going that route, along with some other different pin offerings...
http://xpedo.com/products/pedals/platform/144/spry-[new]


----------



## Xilikon (May 7, 2013)

Thanks for the news info about the Spry ! Got myself very interested after settling on the Wellgo MG1.


----------



## powderturns (Jun 19, 2007)

yeah - i wrote xpedo earlier this spring when I saw the spy shots on vital and other places. they were kind enough to email me yesterday to let me know they were available. i was wondering if it was going to be another one of those bike products that never get beyond the proto stage... now we just have to hope they are durable. i think they will be.


----------



## Xilikon (May 7, 2013)

With a chromoly spindle, I guess it's durable.


----------



## Derek Mosher (Jul 17, 2013)

After just got Titanium AEST pedals off ebay for 46 dollars! i did a quick video comparing them and Wellgo MG-1. Unboxing - AEST titanium Platform Pedals vs Wellgo MG-1 - YouTube
I don't have a scale sensitive enough to verify the weight, but they are definitely light. Overall, they seem ok. Just smaller than the Wellgo. I suppose time will tell.


----------



## sand wedge (Sep 24, 2012)

Had some time on my blue set and found the right pedal cage worked it's way loose from the shaft. I ended up taking it apart and tightened the end bolt with some thread locker which seemed to do the trick.


----------



## manmythlegend (May 21, 2012)

What exactly can happen to a pedal? Is it the spindle the fails or does the darn thing just shatter?


----------



## sand wedge (Sep 24, 2012)

manmythlegend said:


> What exactly can happen to a pedal? Is it the spindle the fails or does the darn thing just shatter?


Nothing so dramatic. The spindle holds the cage body and bearings by an end bolt like any other pedal made. This bolt was only hand tightened when i received the pedal and started to work it's way loose to the point where the cage had significant play. I took the end cap off and then the end bolt. Dropped a dab of thread locker on the end of the spindle and problem fixed.


----------



## powderturns (Jun 19, 2007)

manmythlegend said:


> What exactly can happen to a pedal? Is it the spindle the fails or does the darn thing just shatter?


some guys talk about shattering the magnesium pedal bodies. i've ridden mag pedals for years with some rock strikes (a few bad) and come out fine... i think the clydes and the core freeride/dh guys might err on the side of caution, but for us mortals, we should be just fine


----------



## zink (Sep 14, 2011)

I received my 79g AEST Mg+Ti 80x80 mm flats from the top of the page here:
Exustar Pedals, KCNC Pedals, Platform and Road Pedals

They are both right at 78g and seem well made though the platforms are so light I'm sure they are easy to shatter. I'm only going to be using them for commuting so hopefully they hold up for a while. Bearings were not tightly fit so they are easy to get out. They are one NBK 686Z outboard and two unmarked 10x15x4 on the inboard end of the spindle. Out of the box they could do with some more grease on the seals and bearings to keep water out.


----------



## ginsu2k (Jul 28, 2006)

Those are a steal at $45 considering their weight...let us know how they hold up.


----------



## biobike (Dec 20, 2009)

zink said:


> I received my 79g AEST Mg+Ti 80x80 mm flats from the top of the page here:
> Exustar Pedals, KCNC Pedals, Platform and Road Pedals
> 
> whats the length x width square dimension of the platform?
> ...


----------



## zink (Sep 14, 2011)

zink said:


> 80x80 mm flats


It is very close to 80 mm in both directions. I think 78 mm wide and 82 mm front to back trying to measure the actual usable pinned area?


----------



## biobike (Dec 20, 2009)

that's a pretty descent square footage


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

I ordered some 170g claimed pedals. actual weight 171g

Black AEST MTB BMX Bike Flat Platform Pedals CNC Titanium Spindle TI Axle 170g | eBay

a little of play grabbing the spindle and the pedal, we'll see how it holds up. They are also pretty narrow as you can see. I deconstructed one.

deconstruction:
5mm hex normal threaded remove end cap.
turn upside down and knock out the spacer (or loosen with needle nose)
8mm *reverse threaded* to remove nut
remove spindle
remove bearings.


----------



## manmythlegend (May 21, 2012)

bob13bob said:


> I ordered some 170g claimed pedals. actual weight 171g
> 
> Black AEST MTB BMX Bike Flat Platform Pedals CNC Titanium Spindle TI Axle 170g | eBay
> 
> ...


Let us know how they hold up. Im still intrigued.


----------



## willysson (May 16, 2014)

*Just registered in order to ask this question. . .*



bob13bob said:


> I ordered some 170g claimed pedals. actual weight 171g
> 
> Black AEST MTB BMX Bike Flat Platform Pedals CNC Titanium Spindle TI Axle 170g | eBay
> 
> ...


Would you be able to tell me the size or bearing #s for the bearings used in these pedals? I actually posed this same question to the seller on Ebay and they said they couldn't help me! Thanks for your help!


----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)

I tried this types of pedals.
Due to axis convex, I have permanently pain in foot while pedaling.


----------



## shupack (Nov 28, 2012)

*just destroyed mine...*

this is the super-lightweight version, of magnesium:









Pretty solid rock-strike, but my foot didn't even come off the pedal. I've hit them a few times, so it may have been weakened. I may get one of the larger ones, it served well for about 6 months.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I don't know man. Not sure if "served well" and [lasted] "6 months" go together.


----------



## shupack (Nov 28, 2012)

ooops, I keep forgetting to install the sarcasm font......

but they worked fine till I destroyed them. On a search for some quality, durable pedals. I bought these to see how I like riding flats. About to sell my old SPD's.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Doesn't seem like you spent a ton of cash on them, so in that respect they don't owe you as much.

I guess my question was around the pedal strike, and if you felt it was a "normal" hit, or if a pedal shouldn't be expected to survive it intact.


----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)

also I bought for check
110*95*17mm
178g


----------



## habsfan (Jun 10, 2011)

I just bought them and returned them in 1 week. 8 of the pins fell off and 2 ends bent going through a rock garden.

For $35, I didn't expect great things, but I certainly didn't expect them to be junk either.

Definitely should have survived the hits.


----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)

habsfan said:


> I just bought them and returned them in 1 week. 8 of the pins fell off and 2 ends bent going through a rock garden.
> 
> For $35, I didn't expect great things, but I certainly didn't expect them to be junk either.
> 
> Definitely should have survived the hits.


photo proofs plz or lie


----------



## habsfan (Jun 10, 2011)

iperov said:


> photo proofs plz or lie

















Okay moron?


----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)

you moron to jumping with xc platforms


----------



## habsfan (Jun 10, 2011)

Back at you moron, I never said anything about jumping.

Rock gardens = XC


----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)

and thread not about your sucks pedals.
What moron will buy pedals like your?


----------



## habsfan (Jun 10, 2011)

Man, you really are a piece of work. The thread IS titled "Superlight AEST platform pedals" and the pedals I bought were what the thread is about. They sure did suck, that's why I returned them.

You insult me by saying if I can't post pictures, I'm a liar, so I post them and call you out, and you continue to attack me.

End it here and stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## RB Racing (Aug 23, 2008)

Ordered a set a few days ago will post when I receive them. I'll be sure to put some thread locker on the studs.

And they sent me two right side pedals? :madman:


----------



## Dave88LX (Aug 29, 2007)

Would you recommend these pedals as a lightweight solution to kid's (racing) bikes?


----------



## biobike (Dec 20, 2009)

i've got them on my kid's done up 24" Scott Spark...
http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/scott-spark-24-*-bling-build-jr-917381.html

- they're great
- super light
- relatively inexpensive
- probably not that durable if thrashed and bashed

this said, great pedal for a light weight jr rider. Toronto Cycles is the best place to get them...

cheers,
biobike


----------



## rumblytumbly (Jun 5, 2013)

I've been running these for flat pedal road rides on my 29er for a month as the weather has gotten chilly and trails sloppy. Had to adjust the bearings in one pedal out of the box, but other was perfect. Seem a great bang for the buck. Packed some extra grease in there for kicks. Super light, great grip. At 185 I wouldn't be going through rock gardens or taking drops on any ti axle pedal regardless of price. Been there, done that. For regular riding it's steel axle Shimano SPD for me, never let me down. This pedal is great, however, for what it is. For a light or junior rider in all conditions, I'd say go nuts. Once adjusted correctly on my pair they just spin and spin so must be decent bearings.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Dave88LX said:


> Would you recommend these pedals as a lightweight solution to kid's (racing) bikes?


My eldest daughter has been using the ones pictured at the start of this thread with titanium spindles and they have worked really well and been maintenance free since she got them. The pins are aluminium, so some of them have worn down, but the pedal offers a really nice big platform and has held up to a lot of abuse.


----------



## Livewire88 (Jun 15, 2013)

zink said:


> I received my 79g AEST Mg+Ti 80x80 mm flats from the top of the page here:
> Exustar Pedals, KCNC Pedals, Platform and Road Pedals
> 
> They are both right at 78g and seem well made though the platforms are so light I'm sure they are easy to shatter. I'm only going to be using them for commuting so hopefully they hold up for a while. Bearings were not tightly fit so they are easy to get out. They are one NBK 686Z outboard and two unmarked 10x15x4 on the inboard end of the spindle. Out of the box they could do with some more grease on the seals and bearings to keep water out.


Received a set of these pedals today, one of the bearings is rough as **** out of the box, it is the NBK 686Z so I am searching for a replacement but having no luck, anyone know where I can get one from or if I can replace with a better quality bearing?

_Not to worry, found some on eBay for dirt cheap so problem sorted, nice looking pedals bug the lugs in the middle sit almost as high as the pins which is a bit odd and the pedal is quite narrow, o well they are super light and have helped get my 29er under 10kg._


----------



## Grimalkin (Feb 8, 2015)

I have been using Aest V brakes on my ride for over a year now...they are hands down the best V Brake I have ever used...I have had XTR, Avid Black Ops as well as KCNC.
I am also no stranger to disk beakes and have a set of Juicy carbons...I still like the Aest V Brakes. 
For pedals I really do like platforms, I just feel more comfortable in them, and I hate SPD shoes....I have tried a bazillion different sets....
I tried VP Components Platforms, they are an excellent platform pedal, very solid pedal, but 352 grams. 
I tried Straightline De Facto, but they were 519 grams...again really nice pedal, great feel...very solid....
Tioga Spyder, great pedals, I changed the pins out, and put them on my wife's bike...very solid, look great, 240 Grams the pair. 
I tried the Wellgo WR1 Ti Axle, which I really liked 170 grams the pair, 
The Aest with the Ti Axle at 170 grams....I thought they felt loose and weak.
I ended up using a very small pedal...the KCNC Knife, its 171 grams, they are very tight, the pins feel great...they have been my favorite low gram pedal so far, but they are very small...60mm long by 50mm wide, slated for road bike but I use them XC..no problems after a year!....but to be perfectly honest...VP Components VP-001 DH pedals held up the best....and were only about $50. That's my 2 cents worth


----------



## crummy bike (Aug 4, 2009)

I bought these same pedals and they look like this from a tree root strike


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

shupack said:


> this is the super-lightweight version, of magnesium:
> 
> View attachment 897366
> 
> ...


I ruined one of those pedals with a really minor rock strike a year or so ago. I was coming to a stop, and actually was stopped just inches later. I knew they wouldn't be terribly robust but that still surprised me. I liked the way they rode though, and they're cheap, and very light, so if you're willing to be careful they are not a bad way to go. I don't know if I can be that careful though.


----------



## Bongoman Dan (Aug 8, 2016)

Do not buy these rubbish pedals....light riding down the riverbank and...Snap! terrible quality! titanium spindle snapped! snapped! titanium? more like ****eanium!!!


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Now that my kids are bigger and riding much harder, they're using the CrMO spindle Xpedo XMX24MC pedals. Much stronger than these AEST pedals and lighter (257g) than the original AEST titanium ones I had. They are also nice and thin.


----------



## bishopdante (May 22, 2009)

habsfan said:


> View attachment 911986
> View attachment 911987
> 
> 
> Okay moron?


I had these on my pronghorn hardtail street rocket for about 2 weeks, the above damage happened within a matter of days. Was not a rock strike... my foot did it.

I was not impressed by the flimsy design & all that missing material. That is not a lot of ally, and I could bend it back into shape with my fingers. I could not understand why they're designed without posts connecting the two faces of the pedal.

Nonetheless, carried on riding them. That was a mistake.

Doing about 35mph down a hill, I hit a kerb ramp to jump over a 15ft deep island, raised platform of pavement, ever so slightly tabletopped the air, couple of feet off the deck, and set the bike down smoothly on the other side. Onto tarmac. Same as usual, but I got a surprise.

I heard a sound like "fa-zzzing.... tinkle tinkle" and my right foot was off the pedal, and on the floor, pretty uncomfortable bail and sliding around on the top tube, got the bike to a halt, looked down... and there was just a titanium axle.

Picking up the pieces out of the road, I discovered the root of the problem inside the shaft of the pedal, which was 40ft to the right of the bike, had been fired quite a distance. Had shattered the outer race of all of the bearings, leaving shattered semicircles and crunched up bits of stainless steel, they looked smashed like glass. The metal of the outer race was less than 1mm thick. Tiny little things. Not impressed.

Had to ride home 5 miles on a spike.

Flimsy. The axles are by no means the weakest part.

At £10 a week I consider them an expensive part. Easily the most catastrophic and only write-off failure ever seen as a result of brand new parts, and IMO they're pretty dangerous.

Cannot speak for their other models, because... I'm now obviously very wary. Certainly I would pay £100 to not experience that sort of situation again.

Incidentally I'm 10.5 stone at 6ft tall, so it is not like I'm an 18 stone parts destroyer. I get 5 years or more out of my (hope) wheel bearings and don't break spokes or throw the wheels out of true. I should not be breaking pedal bearings, and that has never happened with anything else.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

i have the same as habs. these are just too light for off road use. My ends got bent in after one ride off road. For a street bike, i like em.


----------



## kjohnson (Mar 4, 2010)

These pedals are a total POS. Snapped the axle off under very light load after very low miles and I am not heavy at all.


----------

